# Comment installer Windows sous Mac Book pro Mavericks



## pbvitani (10 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir, alors voilà j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible d'installer Windows via l'Assistant Boot Camp sur un MacBook Pro 13 pouces début 2011, avec comme version OS X 10.9.5 sous Mavericks et si oui comment dois-je procéder?
Merci de votre compréhension !


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> Bonsoir, alors voilà j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible d'installer Windows via l'Assistant Boot Camp sur un MacBook Pro 13 pouces début 2011, avec comme version OS X 10.9.5 sous Mavericks et si oui comment dois-je procéder?
> Merci de votre compréhension !


Dernier protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...comme tu peux le constater, ça devient draconien, mais en rapport de l'âge d'un Mac, de la version d'Assistant Boot Camp et de celle de macOS qui a été installée.

Dans ton cas de figure, tu peux faire une croix pour Windows 10. De plus avec ton modèle de 2011, tu peux installer Windows 7, 8 et 8,1, posséder une clé USB de 8 Go formatée en FAT32, que le SuperDrive interne soit en état de fonctionner et d'avoir un DVD de  Windows 7, 8 et 8,1 ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.

Pour l'installation de Windows 7, assez curieusement on a plus d'informations chez Microsoft... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/2647609/installing-windows-7-on-your-mac-using-boot-camp ...chose très importante, il faut suivre impérativement le protocole qui est affiché dans les fenêtres d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. Le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné, avoir suffisamment de place en réservant au minimum 40 Go et il doit rester suffisamment de place pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, soit environ 15/20 Go. Sortie de ce protocole, toute autre tentative échouera et il n'y a aucune autre alternative.


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Dernier protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...comme tu peux le constater, ça devient draconien, mais en rapport de l'âge d'un Mac, de la version d'Assistant Boot Camp et de celle de macOS qui a été installée.
> 
> Dans ton cas de figure, tu peux faire une croix pour Windows 10. De plus avec ton modèle de 2011, tu peux installer Windows 7, 8 et 8,1, posséder une clé USB de 8 Go formatée en FAT32, que le SuperDrive interne soit en état de fonctionner et d'avoir un DVD de  Windows 7, 8 et 8,1 ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.
> 
> Pour l'installation de Windows 7, assez curieusement on a plus d'informations chez Microsoft... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/2647609/installing-windows-7-on-your-mac-using-boot-camp ...chose très importante, il faut suivre impérativement le protocole qui est affiché dans les fenêtres d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. Le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné, avoir suffisamment de place en réservant au minimum 40 Go et il doit rester suffisamment de place pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, soit environ 15/20 Go. Sortie de ce protocole, toute autre tentative échouera et il n'y a aucune autre alternative.


Ok donc si j’ai bien compris je ne peux pas installer windows sous fichier iso comme on pouvait le faire avec (windows 10) , ducoup comment avoir un dvd de windows 7,8 ou 8,1?


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2018)

Je suis allée me renseigner et je peux télécharger windows 8.1 (https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows8ISO) sous fichier iso


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> Ok donc si j’ai bien compris je ne peux pas installer windows sous fichier iso comme on pouvait le faire avec (windows 10) , ducoup comment avoir un dvd de windows 7,8 ou 8,1?





pbvitani a dit:


> Je suis allée me renseigner et je peux télécharger windows 8.1 (https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows8ISO) sous fichier iso


Non, avec ton modèle de 2011, déjà Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso et je vais encore me répéter : il te faut un DVD original ou une copie en utilisant un fichier .iso mais gravé depuis un vrai PC.


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, avec ton modèle de 2011, déjà Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso et je vais encore me répéter : il te faut un DVD original ou une copie en utilisant un fichier .iso mais gravé depuis un vrai PC.


J’ai un pc windows 7 ca peut le faire tu penses ?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> J’ai un pc windows 7 ca peut le faire tu penses ?


Oui, il te faut le fichier .iso de Windows 7 et utiliser un logiciel de gravure comme Nero, UltraIso, etc, en vérifiant après gravure qu'il soit bien démarrable _(bootable)_. Ne t'avise surtout pas de faire autrement et surtout de vouloir démarrer depuis ton Mac avec, ce sera un échec total, il faut suivre impérativement toutes les indications des fenêtres d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp.

Remarque : ne jamais utiliser un DVD-RW _(réinscriptible)_ ce type de DVD n'étant jamais finalisé, il ne sera pas reconnu pas macOS.


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, il te faut le fichier .iso de Windows 7 et utiliser un logiciel de gravure comme Nero, UltraIso, etc, en vérifiant après gravure qu'il soit bien démarrable _(bootable)_. Ne t'avise surtout pas de faire autrement et surtout de vouloir démarrer depuis ton Mac avec, ce sera un échec total, il faut suivre impérativement toutes les indications des fenêtres d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp.
> 
> Remarque : ne jamais utiliser un DVD-RW _(réinscriptible)_ ce type de DVD n'étant jamais finalisé, il ne sera pas reconnu pas macOS.


Ok donc je télécharge un fichier .iso de Windows 7 depuis le pc, j’utilise un logiciel de gravure et je vérifie qu’il est bootable , c’est ca ?
(Et est ce que tu aurais un site pour télécharger l’.iso ?)


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> Ok donc je télécharge un fichier .iso de Windows 7 depuis le pc, j’utilise un logiciel de gravure et je vérifie qu’il est bootable , c’est ca ?


Oui.


pbvitani a dit:


> (Et est ce que tu aurais un site pour télécharger l’.iso ?)


Non et personne n'en donnera avec des liens illégaux. Officiellement il faut aller sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7 ...mais il faut posséder une clé de produit, comme tu as déjà un PC, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.


----------



## pbvitani (12 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Non et personne n'en donnera avec des liens illégaux. Officiellement il faut aller sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7 ...mais il faut posséder une clé de produit, comme tu as déjà un PC, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.


Bonjour Locke , j’ai allumé mon pc hier soir , mais comme il date et je ne m’en servais plus depuis quelques années je ne me souviens plus du mdp du compte admin et j’en ai besoin pour changer la date et l’heure de l’ordi pour pouvoir naviguer sur le net (date réglé en 2009....), est ce que tu connaitrais un moyen pour pouvoir le changer ou supprimer le compte ?
Merci.


----------



## pbvitani (12 Novembre 2018)

Ok c’est bon en fouillant un peu j’ai retrouvé


----------



## pbvitani (12 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Non et personne n'en donnera avec des liens illégaux. Officiellement il faut aller sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7 ...mais il faut posséder une clé de produit, comme tu as déjà un PC, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.


OK ducoup je suis sur mon pc windows 7 et je suis allée sur le site de microsoft pour telecharger windows 7 en fichier .iso et lorsque j'entre ma clé il m'affiche un message d'erreur " 
La clé de produit que vous avez saisie semble être destinée à un logiciel préinstallé par le fabricant de l’appareil. Contactez le fabricant de l’appareil pour connaître les options de récupération du logiciel."
comment dois-je faire pour que ma clé fonctionne?


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> La clé de produit que vous avez saisie semble être destinée à un logiciel préinstallé par le fabricant de l’appareil. Contactez le fabricant de l’appareil pour connaître les options de récupération du logiciel."
> comment dois-je faire pour que ma clé fonctionne?


Malheureusement elle ne fonctionnera pas, ce type de clé de licence est valable uniquement qu'avec une gamme de matériel OEM. Dès l'instant ou on tente de vouloir l'utiliser autrement que dans le PC d'origine, elle est bloquée.


----------



## pbvitani (12 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Malheureusement elle ne fonctionnera pas, ce type de clé de licence est valable uniquement qu'avec une gamme de matériel OEM. Dès l'instant ou on tente de vouloir l'utiliser autrement que dans le PC d'origine, elle est bloquée.


Ok et si au lieu de prendre une copie de windows 7 , je prends une copie de windows 8.1 mais cette fois ci en en fichier .iso parce que Microsoft le permet , tout cela depuis un pc bien sûr.
Penses tu que ça pourrait marcher ou pas?


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2018)

pbvitani a dit:


> Ok et si au lieu de prendre une copie de windows 7 , je prends une copie de windows 8.1 mais cette fois ci en en fichier .iso parce que Microsoft le permet , tout cela depuis un pc bien sûr.
> Penses tu que ça pourrait marcher ou pas?


Si Windows 10 permet de faire l'installation sans le n° de licence, donc avec des fonctions réduites si l'activation n'est pas faite rapidement, Windows 8.1 ne le permet pas.


----------

